# shrimp and newts?



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

i really really REALLY think the newts would eat the shrimp.
how big are the newts, though, and what kind of shrimp is he looking at? an amano might do okay.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Try a couple ghost shrimp. They are meant for food anyway. The newts pound them, no loss.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Most newts eat invertebrates so they would become perfect snack - something I don't think you want to happen. :/


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

Chrisinator said:


> Most newts eat invertebrates so they would become perfect snack - something I don't think you want to happen. :/


true. but i had a fire belly newt that was tiny once, and he wasn't growing quickly- an amano shrimp would be bigger than he was.


----------



## babydragons (Mar 14, 2012)

His newts just learned how to swim so they are still young. He thinks the shrimp will be ok because it will be faster than the newts and he feeds his newts daily. He wants a red cherry shrimp I think.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

cherry shrimp cost only slightly more than newts anyway. probably get eated, but if they have time to establish a strong colony before the newts start eating them then they could be like a constant live food factory.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Newts will eat anything in front of them that moves.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, cherries don't eat algae. They graze on the biofilm from the algae.


----------

